# Good stock trading courses?



## hems13 (18 May 2008)

Has anybody done stock trading course. I have been attending the free introductory trading seminars. Most of them don't give out any information. Some do looked good. Eg: 

Aaron Lynch (SITM)
David Galitri (Bourse Data)
Andrew Baxter (Elite traders)

Most of them are pretty expensive. Has any body done these courses and whats your experience. I am aware that its much cheaper to read books but information can be bit complex and some maybe not very comprehensive. (Some just revolve  around trading mindset and all that crap)

Thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 May 2008)

hems13 said:


> Some just revolve  around trading mindset and all that crap




No comment on the courses but throw the "mindset" stuff out on the first mention of it. Skills are what is needed.


----------



## Timmy (19 May 2008)

Hi hems

By doing the free, introductory sessions of those and recognising the lack of value you have saved a lot of money.

Trading course topics are a bit of a can of worms, there are very, very few of much value at all.

I hear what you are saying about looking for alternatives to books and articles, people have different learning modes.  The difficulty comes in the reality, though, the 'courses' offered out there are pretty much useless (actually many will have a negative impact).

It is best to have a look through this site and you will get a feel for the various offerings and what experienced traders and investors think of them.  You should be able to find at least one that may be of help to you.


----------



## Timmy (19 May 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Skills are what is needed.




There you go hems - great, valuable, advice first up.


----------



## hems13 (19 May 2008)

I agree that since some time, lot of hype is given for mindset. After doing bit of research, I found that its total crap. The people "all show no stuff inside"  always focus on it.  But I do feel trading education would help to learn essential skills to have more certainty with trades. 

Can any of you suggest good books which actually show "How to trade", rather than running around vague concepts like 'always have stop losses' , 'don't trade against the trend' and all the stuff which most of people know.


----------



## Timmy (19 May 2008)

hems13 said:


> I agree that since some time, lot of hype is given for mindset. After doing bit of research, I found that its total crap. The people "all show no stuff inside"  always focus on it.  But I do feel trading education would help to learn essential skills to have more certainty with trades.
> 
> Can any of you suggest good books which actually show "How to trade", rather than running around vague concepts like 'always have stop losses' , 'don't trade against the trend' and all the stuff which most of people know.




I would recommend 'Adaptive Analysis' by Nick Radge - will show some immediate ideas to you.  There are plenty more but that one would be a good start (actually more than just a start too) for what you are after.


----------



## kam75 (15 December 2008)

hems13 said:


> Andrew Baxter (Elite traders)




Anyone else been getting phonecalls from this clown in the last week?  Looks like Elite Traders are at it again.


----------



## Ruby (22 April 2009)

I spoke to a very unhappy client(of Elite) who bought the Elite Traders course........ about 3 hours of online content, very generic information, for around $7,000.

There is a wealth of free information about tech analysis on the Incredible Charts site, and I found great value in Louise Bedford's books.

Ruby


----------



## Jack Payback (22 April 2009)

I have just ordered "Profitable Trading" DVD course by Nick Radge for $330. From what I have read and seen he doesn't seem to get too much bad press.
The thing I liked about this one is that it is written by an Aussie to trade in the Aussie market. A lot of courses have a lot of stuff about the US system that is not relevant here.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> I have just ordered "Profitable Trading" DVD course by Nick Radge for $330. From what I have read and seen he doesn't seem to get too much bad press.
> The thing I liked about this one is that it is written by an Aussie to trade in the Aussie market. A lot of courses have a lot of stuff about the US system *that is not relevant here*.



Such as?


----------



## Jack Payback (22 April 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Such as?




Software, websites and resources that only work if you are trading through the NY exchange. There is so much for a newb to learn, let alone translating it our market. As a newb to technical analysis, I'm going through this myself.


----------



## CanOz (22 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> Software, websites and resources that only work if you are trading through the NY exchange. There is so much for a newb to learn, let alone translating it our market. As a newb to technical analysis, I'm going through this myself.




InteractiveBrokers = ASX and US Stocks + more
Premium Data = ASX + US Stocks
Amibroker = uses Premium data

The Chartist = ASX and US Stocks + more
The Profitable Trader = Risk and Trade Management - Apply to any instrument

ASF = ASX and US Stocks + more one for Joe.

What more do you want?



CanOz


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 April 2009)

Jack Payback said:


> Software, websites and resources that only work if you are trading through the NY exchange. There is so much for a newb to learn, let alone translating it our market. As a newb to technical analysis, I'm going through this myself.



Then I would say don't worry about software and crap like that just learn basic TA and then choose a market to apply it to. In the case of Australia Nick Radge and Daryl Guppy are very good educators and mentors. You only have to see what Nick gives on this forum for free.

I've studied a lot of different TA and some of my favorites I haven't seen mentioned on most of the net! Definately not here. I'll PM you in the next few days if I can locate a link for you to look at.


----------

